# House Renting in Observatory, Cape Town



## ozmungs (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey all! A colleague of mine and I will be moving to Capetown for 10-12 weeks. We're students at the Kennedy School of Government and we're looking for low cost housing in the Observatory suburb of Cape Town. It's close to our offices and close to the University and so is an ideal spot for our work. 

We have a limited budget for renting a place unfortunately and were wondering about low cost options where we could stay relatively comfortably during our stay in Cape Town.

Any help would be appreciated!

Gumtree and property24 haven't been too great.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ozmungs said:


> Hey all! A colleague of mine and I will be moving to Capetown for 10-12 weeks. We're students at the Kennedy School of Government and we're looking for low cost housing in the Observatory suburb of Cape Town. It's close to our offices and close to the University and so is an ideal spot for our work.
> 
> We have a limited budget for renting a place unfortunately and were wondering about low cost options where we could stay relatively comfortably during our stay in Cape Town.
> 
> ...


What is your budget? Also try other areas close to Obs such as Mowbray.

Also are you saying you will be studying at Kennedy School of Government? Or you study there now because I could not find that school in Obs.


----------



## ozmungs (Jun 15, 2012)

The budget we're working with is roughly USD800-900/month. This is a combined total for both of us (400-450 each).

Thanks for the Mowbray suggestion! Will look into it!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

ozmungs said:


> The budget we're working with is roughly USD800-900/month. This is a combined total for both of us (400-450 each).
> 
> Thanks for the Mowbray suggestion! Will look into it!


With $900 a month you should be able to find a place. You and your friend can always rent two rooms in house if you can't find your own place. Most places it's hard to rent for 10-12 weeks and you are going to need a furnished place.


----------



## Feastarr (Jul 25, 2013)

Search for Freeland Lodge. Talk to Annmarie/David. They have nice houses and cheap too.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a friend rend a studio in greenpoint right off the main road for just $400 a month - so you should do fine. Look at Mowbray and Woodstock too. But honestly - the commute from town isn't hard to there either. Cape Town isn't that big of a city. In high school I was able to walk from Newlands all the way to lower claremont daily from school ( crossing 2+ suburbs).


----------

